# Happy 7th Birthday



## 211RadOp (1 Jun 2007)

Today, CFJSR turns 7.

Happy Birthday. :cheers: :king:


----------



## muffin (1 Jun 2007)

HAHA Hubby (workis at JSR) is off today - I will tell him to have a beer in celebration lol


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Jun 2007)

Took leave on a sports day??


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Took leave on a sports day??



Probably because he can't for the day of the Change of Command Parade.  :


----------



## AndrewB2020 (2 Jun 2007)

Ahh yes Cof C...unfortunately I have to work the evening shift in DNSC during that time :crybaby: (note the sarcasm) ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Probably because he can't for the day of the Change of Command Parade.  :



I know your hubby was there Moe. I saw him munching on his third buger and fifth sausage  ;D


----------



## muffin (4 Jun 2007)

HAha .. no he was told his leave was to start Friday - got back from Wainwright on Tues night


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I know your hubby was there Moe. I saw him munching on his third buger and fifth sausage  ;D



No wonder he didn't want any supper!!!  ;D


----------



## Wright (13 Jul 2007)

I heard the C of C parade was a little hot???


----------

